# Kopistella



## Lintuzz

I don't get how this verb works in the following sentence:
*"Poliisi* *kopisteli jo jähmettjmeestä vainajasta lumet ja jäät vähemmäksi"
*
Please, help?​


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

"La polizia aveva già scosso via  parte della neve e del ghiaccio dal cadavere congelato"
ad esempio "kopistella lunta kengistään"= scuotere via la neve dalle scarpe


----------



## Lintuzz

Kiitos! Però l'unico dubbio che ho è: (almeno a quanto ho capito) kopistella indica anche un suono?


----------



## tarinoidenkertoja

Sì,quando scuoti qualcosa fa un rumore ,per questo kopistella (frequentativo di kopistaa), significa sia fare un suono (come quello delle scarpe su una superfice rigida) e scuotere via qualcosa, come il nostro "sbattere".


----------



## Lintuzz

Perfetto, adesso mi è molto più chiaro  Grazie mille!!!


----------



## Gavril

Lintuzz said:


> I don't get how this verb works in the following sentence:
> *"Poliisi* *kopisteli jo jähmettjmeestä vainajasta lumet ja jäät vähemmäksi"
> *
> Please, help?​



Just a small detail, but I think you meant to write _*jähmettyneestä *vainajasta, _​correct?


----------



## Lintuzz

Yes, I miswrote for I-dunno-which reason  sorry!


----------

